# Hello from Southern California



## Minitrooper (Nov 28, 2021)

Hello everyone, just got my 2000 Audi TT 1.8T base and looking forward to reading and conversing to all to learn more about this awesome vehicle.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Welcome. What part of SoCal? (Grew up on the beaches of Oxnard / Ventura / Carpenteria myself).


----------



## Minitrooper (Nov 28, 2021)

FNChaos said:


> Welcome. What part of SoCal? (Grew up on the beaches of Oxnard / Ventura / Carpenteria myself).
> View attachment 479231


Beautiful coast where you grew up. I’m in Claremont about 30 miles east of downtown LA


----------



## dangbachtram (Dec 1, 2021)

Welcome you and congrat you too. I am on my way to get enough money to buy my dream car. Besides, I am new member here and I am from New Zealand. Nice to meet you and cant wait to engage with you all more


----------



## Minitrooper (Nov 28, 2021)

dangbachtram said:


> Welcome you and congrat you too. I am on my way to get enough money to buy my dream car. Besides, I am new member here and I am from New Zealand. Nice to meet you and cant wait to engage with you all more


Thank you


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

A lot has changed in California since I moved north, but I remember Claremont was (is?) a pretty town (had relatives living nearby in Riverside). Jacaranda trees, views of the San Gabriel's... 
...only thing I don't miss is the Santa Ana's (getting shocked every time you touched anything metal )


----------



## Minitrooper (Nov 28, 2021)

FNChaos said:


> A lot has changed in California since I moved north, but I remember Claremont was (is?) a pretty town (had relatives living nearby in Riverside). Jacaranda trees, views of the San Gabriel's...
> ...only thing I don't miss is the Santa Ana's (getting shocked every time you touched anything metal )


Small little town. Where you based now? Any reliable independent shops you know down SoCal?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Sorry, I can't provide any good recommendations. I'm about as far north and west as you can get in the contiguous US now. Half-way between Seattle and British Columbia.


----------



## Minitrooper (Nov 28, 2021)

FNChaos said:


> Sorry, I can't provide any good recommendations. I'm about as far north and west as you can get in the contiguous US now. Half-way between Seattle and British Columbia.


No problem.


----------

